# Random stream of conscience.....



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 14, 2009)

Sometimes, one sits and thinks of friends, or more correctly, friends who have fallen by the wayside over the years. Sometimes of paths not taken, decisions not made, calls not accepted, of ignored, or not made. Sometimes, one contemplates their current position in life and wonders about all the things that could have been, that might have happened, that would have become. Sometimes something as simple as pausing to tie ones shoes can save your life, of be the key catalyst to end it. Over the years as one ages, one makes choices, chooses things to both do, and not do, that continue to influence where one's ultimate destination may be. The simple act of pausing to sniff a flower may stir up long forgotten memories of a past love, or send one to the ER because of an alergy. Random actions and random interactions continue to bombard us with choices, decisions, and their repercusions. A wrong word, a misunderstood act, a misinterpreted gesture, and years of ones life may become meaningless. The right word, an insightful act, an appreciated gesture on the other hand, could be the simple key to decades of happiness. Where could all of the roads not taken have led? Where did everyone go, who was once there, but no longer? Ironies of running into them years, even decades later, due to a series of seemingly random trivia. The girl you once crushed over in high school, now 20 years later a doctors assistant, the only reason you see this doctor due to a random act of bad fortune, brought about by a freak event of nature years past. The childhood best friend, long since out of touch, found in a newsletter happy and well, or long since departed from this plane of material existence. An act of random indiscretion done in ones youth, arising 30 years later to sabotage a dream never even considered when one was young. Causes, effects and more causes. Where does it all begin, and where does it all end?  Sometimes, I wonder..........


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 14, 2009)

Dipping into the wine of philosophy again I see eh Bob? :asian: 

Life is a mystery, sometimes it's easier to go with the flow than against it.


----------



## girlbug2 (Feb 14, 2009)

I have a feeling you're headed the existential route. Therein lies madness!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 14, 2009)

girlbug2 said:


> I have a feeling you're headed the existential route. Therein lies madness!


I spent years trying to avoid madness, then realized it was inevitable, so now I embrace it.  If only I could convince the gin and tonic I'm in that I'm a lemon, it would all be grand.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 14, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Dipping into the wine of philosophy again I see eh Bob? :asian:
> 
> Life is a mystery, sometimes it's easier to go with the flow than against it.


But, what if you hadn't? What if you had said what you didn't when she went away? What if you hadn't said what you did? What if you had brought white roses instead of red?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 14, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I spent years trying to avoid madness, then realized it was inevitable, so now I embrace it.  If only I could convince the gin and tonic I'm in that I'm a lemon, it would all be grand.


Wouldn't you rather be the lime?


----------



## seasoned (Feb 14, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Sometimes, one sits and thinks of friends, or more correctly, friends who have fallen by the wayside over the years. Sometimes of paths not taken, decisions not made, calls not accepted, of ignored, or not made. Sometimes, one contemplates their current position in life and wonders about all the things that could have been, that might have happened, that would have become. Sometimes something as simple as pausing to tie ones shoes can save your life, of be the key catalyst to end it. Over the years as one ages, one makes choices, chooses things to both do, and not do, that continue to influence where one's ultimate destination may be. The simple act of pausing to sniff a flower may stir up long forgotten memories of a past love, or send one to the ER because of an alergy. Random actions and random interactions continue to bombard us with choices, decisions, and their repercusions. A wrong word, a misunderstood act, a misinterpreted gesture, and years of ones life may become meaningless. The right word, an insightful act, an appreciated gesture on the other hand, could be the simple key to decades of happiness. Where could all of the roads not taken have led? Where did everyone go, who was once there, but no longer? Ironies of running into them years, even decades later, due to a series of seemingly random trivia. The girl you once crushed over in high school, now 20 years later a doctors assistant, the only reason you see this doctor due to a random act of bad fortune, brought about by a freak event of nature years past. The childhood best friend, long since out of touch, found in a newsletter happy and well, or long since departed from this plane of material existence. An act of random indiscretion done in ones youth, arising 30 years later to sabotage a dream never even considered when one was young. Causes, effects and more causes. Where does it all begin, and where does it all end? Sometimes, I wonder..........


 

You must be way beyond your years Bob, because this pondering of thoughts you post about are generally given to those of us that are in the twilight of our years. Where the obituaries become more important then the front page of the newspaper, and it is there where we try to capture a glimpse of things past. Life takes us through so many stages, and so many different people, that meant so much to us at the time, but are just a memory, that in our mature years, we try to recapture. Opportunities missed, loves not fulfilled, friendships taken for granted. In my younger years I lived my life for me, not really caring what people though, not even considering people hurt. I can only assume, most are like this. But as age, and maturity would have it, I decided a few years back, that I wanted to reach my pondering years debt free, without the worry of 
misgivings. I made it a point to right wrongs as best I could, contact lost friends when possible, but the one thing that is impossible, is love lost, because that is one area that we cant ever recapture, but within the mysteries of life there is healing. My wife means everything to me, on this day set aside for the love of our life, rejoice if you can, and partake in the liquid nectar of omega 3 and drink plenty of it. And in one fleeting moment, let it all hang out. J


----------



## grydth (Feb 14, 2009)

Bob, I'd leave those thoughts for somebody at the end of the line who has squandered their life. 

Time is a nonrenewable resource, spend it moving forward. 

Remember, too, that if you had it to do over again, you might fail at something you have excelled at. You might also eliminate a failure which, it would turn out, was a key to later success.

The heck with fiction in the rear view mirror.... concentrate instead on making tomorrow a success.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 14, 2009)

"_You might also eliminate a failure which, it would turn out, was a key to later success._"

That is something I've thought of, whenever I've contemplated the "should have done something different." moments.


----------

